# NO, Honey, you see....



## Clouder (27/11/15)

HAHA! Howzit guys!

I was wondering.... Vape gear isn't exactly cheap...

So, what excuses have you guys come up with when the spouse wants to know why you spent HUNDRED and a HUNDREDS of Rands of vape gear??

Think this should be a very interesting (and informative) read!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/15)

Great topic

My wife supports my vaping so she doesnt mind me going a little overboard on stuff (in my case, mainly juices) - she appreciates the major differences and benefits versus me smoking and would rather have me vaping than smoking anyday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (27/11/15)

Silver said:


> Great topic
> 
> My wife supports my vaping so she doesnt mind me going a little overboard on stuff (in my case, mainly juices) - she appreciates the major differences and benefits versus me smoking and would rather have me vaping than smoking anyday.



So Lucky. You have no idea how many times my wife has sent me to the couch for making the bedroom too foggy or she gets annoyed at the vaccuum sound (yes, I chain vape).

WRT to money spent, she only has a rough idea on how much I actually spent (but lets just say that rough idea is significantly off ). But in all honesty, she supports my vaping addiction because of the benefits VS analogues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (27/11/15)

I am still trying to get off the stinkies. So my wife supports the vaping as well..... the vaping..... not the buying of vape stufffffffs....


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (27/11/15)

I converted my gf over to vaping after exposing her to good flavours and i explained that it doesnt cost more than stinkies and she was sold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (27/11/15)

Not too much of a problem for me as I was doing 40 fags a day, so am still saving money on the vapes. I also got my son onto vapes, so anytime I need (want) new gear I pass my older gear on to him under the guise that I am merely trying to help him in his quest to stop smoking. Working so far. By the way when I say I was doing 40 fags a day, I am using the English vernacular (fag = cigarette) and not the American vernacular (fag = male homosexual). If I was doing 40 fags a day using the American vernacular spending too much money on vape gear would be the least of my wifes concerns.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (27/11/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I converted my gf over to vaping after exposing her to good flavours and i explained that it doesnt cost more than stinkies and she was sold.



Its all the experimentation that is the costly part - and the element of curiosity

But if one member of the family is experimenting with gear and juices, its less expensive for another family member to tag on for the ride. In my case, my mom tastes most of the juices i buy to see what she likes. Boy, is she a tough one to please... She likes her tobaccoes and coffees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/11/15)

Lol, I don't really have a problem with explaining the spending, because I spend very conservatively.

But I do get, "but why do they keep breaking?" a lot.

And then I explain that its not my dropping them all the time, its that these damn vape companies don't make these things properly. Which is half the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (27/11/15)

Costs R150 but it actually costs R300.


----------



## jlw777 (27/11/15)

My wife is chilled. I quit smoking because of vape. We don't interfere with each other's hobbies or purchases


----------



## Ashley A (27/11/15)

Interestingly my wife tells me to go back to smoking because I spend too much time building, wicking and cleaning my gear. Then there's the time to mix my juice.

As far as the cash goes, I tell her it's cheaper than smoking.

I think she actually supports me though because she's quite helpful with my sales and purchases and eager to assist as many of the guys here have actually collected stuff from her work. That might be because she gets a cut of the sale or to keep the change if I ask her to stop by to buy something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random-Hero (27/11/15)

It is the same for car parts and computer parts.

You just go crazy sometimes and have to face SO 
Relevant to vaping/computers/cars

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cam (27/11/15)

easy when the other half smokes.. can hardly point fingers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/11/15)

After more than 2 years of vaping, my wife gave up on moaning about new gear LOL

I remember when this forum just started, i posed a very similar question as this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (27/11/15)

After 4 years of my SO complaining and actually getting into fits of hysterics and crying out in public over my smoking,
I just tell her that I'll sell the gear, buy a carton or 2 and go back to smoking and her hysterics... 
That's about the time I get the stinkeye and one of these  

As a doctor, she's all for the vaping!
it's not the purchases that she minds as much as my scientific ramblings, brain storming builds and my lack of 'skaam' going up to any vaper or smoker I meet and feeling the need to share the stories, explanation of gear and health benefits that vaping gives.

As a dripper man with love of rainclouds....you can imagine this happens often 

Oh: and the fact that I must correct anyone calling it "Smoke" it's NOT smoke it is vapor. (proceeded by lengthly lecture)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (27/11/15)

I usually just explain that I was spending way more on cigarettes than on vaping......but shortly after I'll remember that I'm in fact single and realize that explaining this to myself is borderline insane, especially when I answer myself

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/11/15)

Hundreds? You're using the wrong word there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Twisper (27/11/15)

My wife also vapes, and she thinks that her Ego penstyle batteries and Aerotank mini cost excactly the same as my 30W iSticks and subtank nano's......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (27/11/15)

The secret is not having a wife  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (27/11/15)

My wife doesnt pay attention to vape stuff so i can use several different atomizers and she thinks they are all the same one lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/11/15)

Random-Hero said:


> It is the same for car parts and computer parts.
> 
> You just go crazy sometimes and have to face SO
> Relevant to vaping/computers/cars


We have the same hobbies. lol


----------



## Lim (27/11/15)

Don't have a spouse, but I tell my partners that I am trying out the samples....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (28/11/15)

Clouder said:


> HAHA! Howzit guys!
> 
> I was wondering.... Vape gear isn't exactly cheap...
> 
> ...


I wore her down, plus my gear collection is so large she can't tell when I add a new piece. Seriously she's pretty cool with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

Omw I had a good laugh reading your okes replies. I just try to also not mention the prices of stuff I simply HAD to buy!!! Vaping stuff, you SIMPLY cannot go without...... Well, ok, maybe you can...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/12/15)

Nope, no hassles for me. As others have stated, being single had it's perks. Then again, no-one puts the brakes on, so it's easy to overdo it a bit. Just a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Flash696 (2/12/15)

After buying my startup kit i ended up going back the next day to by one for my wife as well. She spends more on vaping than i do lol She bought me a Phenotype and Aromamizer as a gift this weekend. No problems explaining costs for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1 (2/12/15)

My friends always say I spend so much etc to me and I just say well remember those fancy restaurants,watches etc you go to etc (Depending on the friend)  . But yeah it actually does sound more expensive than what they would understand if you know what I mean. 

Edit : Also how much is hospital again ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

